# Thoughts on Soil Test? SKy High Calcium!



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

The image below is a recent soil test from my neighborhood in FL where four locations were sampled. Where are the general thoughts on these results as far as what might need to be addressed for Bermuda/zoysia? A few things jump out at me, but I would rather get input from those more knowledgeable.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Where are they finding soil, in florida, that has a cec of 40.7?!?? I mean 18 is head scratching...26 and 40 make me think something is wrong.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Where are they finding soil, in florida, that has a cec of 40.7?!?? I mean 18 is head scratching...26 and 40 make me think something is wrong.


Isn't the high CEC driven by the extremely high calcium?

But yeah, calling what we have around here "soil" is probably a misnomer considering that there's not really any organic matter in it :-(


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

TampaBayFL said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > Where are they finding soil, in florida, that has a cec of 40.7?!?? I mean 18 is head scratching...26 and 40 make me think something is wrong.
> ...


It's the other way around. The high cec is the reason for the high calcium. That area has an extremely high capacity for water and nutrients. Ca is divalent, somit binds easier. Did you pull the cores yourself? I've never seen anything close to 26 let alone 40.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> TampaBayFL said:
> 
> 
> > viva_oldtrafford said:
> ...


These were pulled by our landscaping company that does the neighborhood. They apparently explained that because the calcium is so high, the sod in these areas cannot absorb nutrients. Sounds like they may be 180 degrees out.....


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

TampaBayFL said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > TampaBayFL said:
> ...


That soil should have no issues holding and absorbing nutrients. I'd ask them about their sampling methods. Were any applications of Ca made prior to the testing? K is very, very low, so that's an issue. But as I stated, the sampling method needs to be examined. They could be trying to sell you some bs


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would sample the soil in your house instead of using a sample for the neighborhood. Something is very odd with these test.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

g-man said:


> I would sample the soil in your house instead of using a sample for the neighborhood. Something is very odd with these test.


Yes, I am not using these as a proxy for my particular lawn, it's just something I was looking into out of curiosity as these 4 location samples apparently are going to guide the ongoing plan for the neighborhood. I have been electively taking care of my own yard, but we are all already paying for all landscaping, including lawn care, to be done by the community landscaping company. As far as the results being odd, that is why I posted them here without giving any initial commentary. I thought something seemed "off", but thought that perhaps I just didnt understand things well enough.....thus my posting here for feedback.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

TampaBayFL said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I would sample the soil in your house instead of using a sample for the neighborhood. Something is very odd with these test.
> ...


Give Dennis Mosley a call and reference this test...see if he remembers anything about it.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> TampaBayFL said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


I figured you would be able to figure out who performed this test based on the formatting


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

TampaBayFL said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > TampaBayFL said:
> ...


Hahaha yep! Been looking at his reports for 10+ years with multiples per year! Good guy. Quality work.


----------

